# Stopping unwatnted behaviors?



## LadyVyvyan (May 27, 2015)

Hi all!

Just a quick, simple question (which probably has lots of complicated answers!).
My Cockatiel, Peanut, is a lovely boy. But he has the habit of biting my necklace when he perches on my shoulder. I'm worried he will break it with his large beautiful beak, or hurt himself. Is there anyway to stop this behavior? My solutions so far have been stopping him every time, or just taking my necklace off which is annoying.

Thank you for your advice!ied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To be honest, you can teach a bird a lot of things but once they figure out they like something, it's very, very hard to get them to stop. My girl has an obsession with sparkly crystal stud earrings and she will bite them to try and get them off, so I just take them out around her. 

I know it's bothersome but to be honest I don't see any other way to teach him otherwise


----------



## LadyVyvyan (May 27, 2015)

Hmmm, yea I thought so... He really likes biting all things really, keyboards, jewelry or loose threads. Thank you for your advice. :001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can try distracting him with other safe items to bite/chew and utilize positive reinforcement when he turns his attention to acceptable items.

Otherwise, I agree with Star -- it's best simply to remove the necklace as you know he is already enamored by it.*


----------

